# post op dx?



## jjmack01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone can supply any information regarding which diagnosis code/codes should be used when the physician performs a nasal endoscopy in the post op period? There are no indications for the procedure post operatively and the procedure note simply states "bilateral nasal endoscopy reveals a near midline septum without hematoma. No stents, purulence, polyps, or debis. Excellent patency, healting and quiescence".  V67.00 would not be adequate to get the procedure paid would it? Should I be using diagnosis codes related to the reason for the surgery? Any information regarding the use of diagnosis codes in this situation would be much appreciated.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 8, 2009)

My first question would be, What is the surgery that was performed ? was it a FESS. and if so you would use the diagnosis for the surgery, im assuming it would be 473.xx. There is no global on the FESS only the Septoplasty. Hope this helpS


----------



## jjmack01 (Sep 11, 2009)

The physician performed a FESS and Septoplasty so there would be a 90 global period to contend with. The physician often performs a nasal endoscopy in the post op and most often performs a Septoplasty so it is almost always an issue for me. Would you use the reason for the sx as the diagnosis code on the post op visit along with V67.00?  Thanks for the directions I really appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes.. you would use the diagnosis for the Surgery. Not the V Code. you could append it if you feel strongly about it, but i wouldnt


----------



## jjmack01 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for the advice...


----------



## jackjones62 (Sep 23, 2009)

Reminder, in order to bill for nasal endoscopy for p/o FESS when septoplasty is involved, which has 90 day global, nasal endoscopy s/b billed with mod. 79, unrelated proc. during p/o period, and yes, you would use your pre-operative dx, 473.XX.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------

